# 1911 Iver Johnson Truss Frame



## Ed Minas (Nov 23, 2016)

I just bought a 1911 Iver Johnson Truss Frame. (Pictures to follow). Does anybody know of appropriate gold water slide decals for the down tube being reproduced?
Also my bike has traces of maroon and the 1911 catalog says that with maroon paint you either got a green head tube or gold stripe.  Has anyone seen where the gold stripes were and what they are suppose to look like.   No hint of gold or green on my bike left.


----------



## Duchess (Nov 23, 2016)

Pinstripe, I imagine? My 1912 is pinstriped, though it's black. There are self adhesive decals and Gus makes waterslide ones. The Special Racer decal was taken from my bike.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you.  Contact information for Gus?


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 23, 2016)

Would love to see your Iver


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 23, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> Would love to see your Iver



Show yours first.


----------



## Duchess (Nov 24, 2016)

Gus is his name on here. As I bought it:


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 24, 2016)

Duchess said:


> Gus is his name on here. As I bought it:
> 
> View attachment 387260
> 
> ...



That is so sweet.  Love the leather pack on the seat.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 24, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Show yours first.



Tag your it.  Lol. I would love to see your Iver


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 24, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> Tag your it.  Lol. I would love to see your Iver



Love it. You might be surprised what original paint you'll find. Here's a before and after of my '34 Mobicycle.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 24, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Love it. You might be surprised what original paint you'll find. Here's a before and after of my '34 Mobicycle. View attachment 387347




really , you got all that original paint under that rust/dirt???


----------



## locomotion (Nov 24, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> Thank you.  Contact information for Gus?




here is a new contact I got from some Wheelmen, I am getting a decal reproduced as we speak from them, so I don't know them professionally yet
I have sent them some professional extremely high resolution pictures on a memory card, can't wait to see what they come out with
Jon, has been very quick to respond to emails, and very friendly ... always a good sign 

Adlion Printing Co ltd.
190-2288 No. 5 Road
Richmond, BC, V6X 2T1
CANADA
Tel. 604-279-9866
www.modeldecaldepot.ca


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 24, 2016)

You have amazing elbow grease!!!!!!  You rival David Cooperfield.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 24, 2016)

locomotion said:


> really , you got all that original paint under that rust/dirt???



With the exception of the seat and wheels, yes.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 24, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> With the exception of the seat and wheels, yes.



Outstanding job.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 24, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> With the exception of the seat and wheels, yes.




yes great job, I would of blasted that bike real fast, especially a black bike

the seat, yes I imagine no leather was hiding under the rust!!!


----------



## Junkhunter (Nov 24, 2016)

Glad to see you found a nice one Ed. Can't wait to see it rideable.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 25, 2016)

Junkhunter said:


> Glad to see you found a nice one Ed. Can't wait to see it rideable.



Thanks you. It takes a village and I appreciate you all.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 25, 2016)

Not sure if Gus still has any Iver Decals left, but those he produced are second to NONE. Might inquire there before reinventing the wheel. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/iv...-and-many-others-available.88429/#post-598112


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 26, 2016)

I have the Iver with the maroon body and green paint on the head tube with gold pin-striping.
Being that it's original & about a century old, the maroon has turned dark and the gold pinstripes
are not easily seen in the photos.








Close-up showing where the gold pin stripes were located & also the length.



Overall, you can see the pinstripes better in person. Although there are portions that are missing.
I applied a temporary tape to show you how far the stripes go down the tube. Also I added the
gold lines on this photo so you could get a better idea how they look.

 I won't be repainting the bike. The bike decals are very nice and I want to keep it
as original as possible.

This Iver came equipped with the "Torrington" pedals.





Sweet !


----------



## Duchess (Nov 26, 2016)

The gold pinstripe on mine is very faded as well, but I have the box stripes.

Probably not what you want exactly, but there's a guy on ebay who makes "Iver Johnson" script as adhesive decals. I even ordered mine with black outline instead of red for "Major Taylor".


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 26, 2016)

EDIT for clarification after looking at my original post.
The Iver decal is from another photo that I included here. It is not a separate decal.







The print work is similar to that of the Singer sewing machines.
Very fine gold facade:




Perhaps it's a process no longer available.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 26, 2016)

Duchess said:


> The gold pinstripe on mine is very faded as well, but I have the box stripes.
> 
> Probably not what you want exactly, but there's a guy on ebay who makes "Iver Johnson" script as adhesive decals. I even ordered mine with black outline instead of red for "Major Taylor".
> 
> View attachment 388066




That is cool.  I really appreciate your showing me this.  What year is yours.
Tell me the difference between the logo with the black vs the red?  You eluded to Major Talor.  This sounds like an interesting story


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 26, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I have the Iver with the maroon body and green paint on the head tube with gold pin-striping.
> Being that it's original & about a century old, the maroon has turned dark and the gold pinstripes
> are not easily seen in the photos.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh what a treat to see an original in as nice as condition as yours.   That is super helpful.  What year is yours?   The catalog said you could get a green head tube or gold strips it is cool to see a combination.  I can't thank you enough for posting this.


----------



## Duchess (Nov 26, 2016)

I thought it would be nice to have a companion to my 1912 since the more I learned about the bikes, the more I like them (Originally, I bought it because of the aesthetics of the truss frame and I was interested in how an old road bike rode.). The red one's a 2000 Specialized Allez I redid as a "what if" tribute to the centennial of Major Taylor's world championship that he won with Iver Johnson in 1900. I also redesigned the head badge to be more modern (simplified) as if Iver Johnson hadn't stopped making bikes and had evolved with the times, but I still have to make it (I have two other project bikes to acid etch parts for and I plan to do them all at once.).

The normal Iver Johnson script has a red outline of the gold, but I didn't like the idea of bright red with the dark red and black also picked up some other black accents around the bike, so I requested a change and the guy printed it for me with the black outline.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Ed, 
I have 1916ish Iver that is very complete and original in the Marroon and Green combination.  Not the easiest color combination to find.  I added the non-stock drop stand just to show the bike at our annual Iver show.  Rear fender has no evidence of a clip for a dropstand.  Check out our Facebook page to see more Iver bike pics than you ever wanted to see. https://www.facebook.com/FITchburg-RIDES-277960232363396/ Pete in Fitchburg



 .


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 26, 2016)

Handyman said:


> Hi Ed,
> I have 1916ish Iver that is very complete and original in the Marroon and Green combination.  Not the easiest color combination to find.  I added the non-stock drop stand just to show the bike at our annual Iver show.  Rear fender has no evidence of a clip for a dropstand.  Check out our Facebook page to see more Iver bike pics than you ever wanted to see. https://www.facebook.com/FITchburg-RIDES-277960232363396/ Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 388427 .



Thanks Pete that is awesome.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 26, 2016)

Duchess said:


> I thought it would be nice to have a companion to my 1912 since the more I learned about the bikes, the more I like them (Originally, I bought it because of the aesthetics of the truss frame and I was interested in how an old road bike rode.). The red one's a 2000 Specialized Allez I redid as a "what if" tribute to the centennial of Major Taylor's world championship that he won with Iver Johnson in 1900. I also redesigned the head badge to be more modern (simplified) as if Iver Johnson hadn't stopped making bikes and had evolved with the times, but I still have to make it (I have two other project bikes to acid etch parts for and I plan to do them all at once.).
> 
> The normal Iver Johnson script has a red outline of the gold, but I didn't like the idea of bright red with the dark red and black also picked up some other black accents around the bike, so I requested a change and the guy printed it for me with the black outline.





Love it.  Would love to see the "modern" head badge when you do it.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 26, 2016)

2jakes said:


> EDIT for clarification after looking at my original post.
> The Iver decal is from another photo that I included here. It is not a separate decal.
> 
> 
> ...




I think they just used nice quality water slide decals.  Can you sew?   Love the old treadles


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 26, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> I think they just used nice quality water slide decals.  Can you sew?   Love the old treadles




 I don't know the year of my Iver Johnson except that it came from upstate New York.
It was kept in storage when the young boy died. The bicycle had not been altered at all.
It's was in original condition when I got it.
Although with time, the wood wheels and tires have deteriorated. The saddle is in great condition.
I am the second owner & would like to keep it "as is" in homage to the kid from long ago.


I use this "hand-crank" Singer from the 1900s.
Mostly to sew a patch or work on my military jackets
from the WW2 period.




It's very well-made and the details are beautiful.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 27, 2016)

found these on EBay, don't know the seller

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Iver-Johnso...062d3e0&pid=100167&rk=3&rkt=7&sd=291954774723


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 27, 2016)

locomotion said:


> found these on EBay, don't know the seller
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Iver-Johnson-Board-Track-Racer-Bicycle-Single-Downtube-Decal-Best-Printing/291931496888?_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140131123730&meid=0c9bafc6cd1a48938e5a8de2c062d3e0&pid=100167&rk=3&rkt=7&sd=291954774723




Thanks I ordered one will let you know how close it is to the original.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 27, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> Thanks I ordered one will let you know how close it is to the original.




do you have an original to compare to Ed?


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 27, 2016)

locomotion said:


> do you have an original to compare to Ed?



Yes it is barely visible on my bike, but good enough to compare


----------



## Handyman (Nov 27, 2016)

Trust me on this one..............if you own an Iver and your looking for decals, the ones made by "Gus" are outstanding. 
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 27, 2016)

Handyman said:


> Trust me on this one..............if you own an Iver and your looking for decals, the ones made by "Gus" are outstanding.
> Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 388856



Pm sent


----------

